# Gurkha cigars advice



## djnitrofish (Jan 18, 2012)

Never had Gurkha Cigars before but wanna try them Cigars International is having a deal on them called Gurkha Gorge-Fest XLVII. When you can get 3 different 5 packs of Gurkha for $35 which to me isn't a bad price for this brand of cigars.

STEP 1 Select one 5-pack from these 5 options: 
Gurkha Black Dragon Fury Torp. (6.5"x52)
Gurkha Empire I Box-Press (5.5"x55)
Gurkha Estate Vintage Perfecto (6"x60)
Gurkha Master Select Churchill (7.25"x50) 
Gurkha Triple Ligero Toro (6.25"x50)

STEP 2 - 10 Gurkha cigars for $25 Select a second 5-pack from these 5 options: 
Gurkha Black Dragon Presidente (7"x52) 
Gurkha Class Regent Torpedo (6.25"x52) 
Gurkha Grand Age Churchill (7.5"x54) 
Gurkha '8-Year' Legend Toro (6"x50) 
Gurkha Special Ops Churchill (7.25"x52)

Here's where things get extry-nutty. You can cut short the bliss right here and check out for a mere $25, saving up to 84% off retail. Or you can triple-down on Gurkha goodness and move to STEP 3 for even nuttier savings. Go big or go home!

STEP 3 (optional) - 15 Gurkha cigars for $34.98 GO NUCLEAR - select a third 5-pack from these 8 options: 
Gurkha Ancient Warrior Vintage (8.5"x52)
Gurkha Beast (6.5"x56) 
Gurkha Crest Torpedo (6.5"x52) 
Gurkha Legend Vintage 2001 XO (6"x60)
Gurkha Status Torpedo (6.5"x52) 
Gurkha Titan (6.25"x56) 
Gurkha Titan II Toro (6.25"x56) 
Gurkha Widow Maker Maduro (7"x52)

Now I know I wanna get Gurkha Black Dragon Fury Torp from STEP#1 and Gurkha Special Ops Churchill STEP#2 but no sure what to do about STEP #3. My choices are skip STEP#3 pay $25 or just pick one at random. So any advice please. 


Never had Gurkha before I smoke ROMEO Y JULIETA(Almost ALL EXCEPT MADURO) a lot. I have had MACANUDO, CAO, Hoyo de Monterrey, Excalibur and other medium/medium-full cigars


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

I can honestly say I have not experienced a good Gurkha. Sorry I oculdn't be of more help.


----------



## djnitrofish (Jan 18, 2012)

What were they like Phil?


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

I would suggest the Beast or Titan. Both are good cigars IMHO. I am one of the few on here that like Gurkhas, just be prepared; I still haven't found a Gurkha that has made me go "wow". I have enjoyed the consistency of the profile and construction from them though.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

djnitrofish said:


> What were they like Phil?


I found most of them to be boring and tasteless. And even aged and properly stored, I still find a lot of draw and burn issues.


----------



## djnitrofish (Jan 18, 2012)

Phil and john which Gurkha have you had because its 50% on ordering them at all.


----------



## QiCultivator (Feb 13, 2007)

When I first started ordering online I was STUNNED that I could find the $20 Legend cigars on cbid for $3-$4. That was until I realized that it's basically a $4 cigar with an astronomical MSRP. I think you will find a hard time getting an experienced smoker here to say that Gurkha's are "amazing" cigars but some think they are decent and it's hard to find an "amazing" cigar for less than $3.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

I've had the beast, Titan, centurian...man, I can't name half of them, there are so many. I've just found that there are many other better affordable cigars...I stopped wasting my time and $$

Go for it though, if you want. You'll never know if you like em until you try. :wink:


----------



## djnitrofish (Jan 18, 2012)

It's a good deal 15 Gurkha cigars for $34.98($2.33 a cigar) but I don't wanna spend $35 on Gurkhas if they aren't that good. I would rather take the $35 for more RomeoYJulietas.


----------



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

Ive never had much luck with any gurkhas, I have some Beauty,Beast, Black Dragon, regent, and a centurian. None were that memorable I'm putting some age on a few to see if that helps.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

djnitrofish said:


> It's a good deal 15 Gurkha cigars for $34.98($2.33 a cigar) but I don't wanna spend $35 on Gurkhas if they aren't that good. I would rather take the $35 for more RomeoYJulietas.


That would be my recommendation. :thumb: there are so many other good value cigars out there...cao la traviata, Henry clay, gran Habano, Arturo fuente 858 maduro, oliva g maduro...the list goes on and on.


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

.....the Gurkha Estate Vintage and the Gurkha Legend Vintage 2001 are excellent cigars.

.....the best of the rest if I were buying would be,

MASTER'S SELECT CHURCHILL
EMPIRE I BOX-PRESSED
GRAND AGE CHURCHILL
8-YEAR AGED TORO
CREST TOPPEDO
STATUS TORPEDO
WIDOW MADURO CHURCHILL

.....but honestly they are all decent smokes that offer good maduro or habano flavor. For that price they are a good buy.


----------



## djnitrofish (Jan 18, 2012)

Never had MADURO but RomeoHabana Reserve are my favorites. So my favorite cigar flavor would be Habana. So who knows MADURO my be my new favorite


----------



## The Cigar Nut (Apr 20, 2010)

One of my all time favorite morning smokes is the Gurkha Status - granted the $20 price tag and the great packaging ( frosted glass tube with tobacco stuffed in each end of the silver caps ) but I still would put it as a 'good $10 smoke' rather than worth the full 20 bucks. I've had the Centurian, beauty, beast, royal challenge, seduction, royal reserve maduro, black dragon, etc - and like the others have said they are not terrible, I would never turn one down but at the same time, after almost every one I asked myself 'why did I pay so much for this cigar?'

If you have never had one, I'll see if I have a few in the humi and I'll ship you some but unless your dead set on them - I'd hold off and put that money towards the romeo's - just my opinion tho


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

I've had the Grand Age, Beauty, Beast, Master's Reserve, Titan, Empire Series (I-VI), and Grand Reserve. Most of them I paid $2-$4 for, and believe that is a good price range for them. The Grand Reserve was $12 at local B&M (now sold at $15 there), but would be good at $8-$9. I do feel most Gurkhas are well overpriced, but have found them to be good cigars. I still pick up some time to time, but prefer a lot of AJ Fernandez stuff in that price range now. I would still say Gurkhas are worth checking out though; you will never know what you like and don't like unless you try them. I have only had a burn issue with one Beauty out of all of the ones I've smoked, and I think that had more to do with the fact that I stored them at 72% and I smoked it in the middle of a very humid GA summer. You might want to look into the Empire Flight Sampler if CI still offers that. I found those to be some pretty flavorful smokes.


----------



## djnitrofish (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for the offer David. I'm most like gonna buy them its only $2.33 a cigar. I can try MADURO for the first time plus I really want to try the special ops and dragon fury now after hearing that they are not terrible. Now I just have to figure out my 3rd pick.


----------



## djnitrofish (Jan 18, 2012)

Can't i add a poll in this thread so people can vote on my 3rd pick or is it to late


----------



## djnitrofish (Jan 18, 2012)

I REPOSTED THIS WITH A POLL AT gurkha cigars advice # 2poll please vote

Can't post link to it yet if someone can do that for me please thanks.


----------



## rpb16 (Jan 4, 2012)

lostdog13 said:


> I would suggest the Beast or Titan. Both are good cigars IMHO. I am one of the few on here that like Gurkhas, just be prepared; I still haven't found a Gurkha that has made me go "wow". I have enjoyed the consistency of the profile and construction from them though.


I had a beast once, it was okay at best, i mitt buy some if they werent asking almost 20 dollars a piece!! Ridiculous IMO, especially for a cigar that i went "meh" over.

I personally would stay away from gurkhas


----------



## Herby (Nov 26, 2011)

Good Gurkha's in my opinion:
Legend
Special Ops 
Cellar Reserve
Ancient Warrior


----------



## djnitrofish (Jan 18, 2012)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-gurkha-cigars-advice-2-poll-please-vote.html

Please vote at link above thanks


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

I'd spend the $35 on anything made by Oliva, a brand you can't go wrong with.
Then again, that's just my opinion.


----------



## mortopher (Aug 14, 2011)

Poneill272 said:


> I can honestly say I have not experienced a good Gurkha. Sorry I oculdn't be of more help.


Same here, haven't ever found one that I ever wanted to go and buy more of, even at ridiculously low prices.


----------

